# Sabbath Distortion



## music6000 (Feb 14, 2019)

My mate loves Black Sabbath & Tony Iommi so this was a No Brainer when he asked if I would build a him a Pedal (October 2018).
Brushed Aluminium Top.
Mods : Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice work!


----------

